
Vulnerability announced: update your Git clients - taylorwc
https://github.com/blog/1938-vulnerability-announced-update-your-git-clients
======
gus_massa
Current discussion
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8769667](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8769667)
(101 points, 29 minutes ago, 21 comments) (It was submitted 5 minutes before
this.)

